# moldy mj



## lungs (Nov 4, 2005)

does making weed mold make it better?


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2005)

no..NO..NO...NO..NO..NO..NO


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 4, 2005)

Smoking moldy weed is a great way to get an infection in your lungs.


----------



## lungs (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, well thanks for letting me know, but then why is it written in about 10 books that i own that it helps make the weed better ( example: 4th edition cannibus grow bible). i just want the info before i decide.


----------



## Hick (Nov 5, 2005)

Cervantes says to let your weed mold???? 
Maybe I need to re-read my bible


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe Cervantes moldy weed is similar to what ganjaguru's Curing 101 explains where it is something like decomposing the bud.... 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=749


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 10, 2005)

Smoking moldy weed is sort an urban mj myth that I first heard back in '67.

Beatniks told me to put the weed in a jar, add a few tablespoons of wine, and bury it for a month.
This was supposed to make the weed more potent.
Maybe it did; I don't know.  
Hitting yourself in the back of the head with a hammer after you smoke a joint will get you more fucked up than weed alone I suppose, but I wouldn't do it.

The person that told me about smoking moldy weed was a chem. major.  He explained that burying wine-moist weed for a month changed the weed like adding an 02 molocule or something.

I doubt that any kind of fungus is good to smoke.


----------



## Hick (Nov 11, 2005)

Frosty'..during the cure process, chemical changes _do_ occur, a sort of coposting. 

c/p
 A floral cluster is not dead after harvest any more than an apple is. Certain metabolic activities take place for some time, much like the ripening and eventual spoiling of an apple after it is picked. During this period, cannabinoid acids decarboxylate into the psychoactive cannabinoids and terpenes isomerize to create new polyterpenes with tastes and aromas different from fresh floral clusters. It is suspected that cannabinoid biosynthesis may also continue for a short time after harvest. Taste and aroma also improve as chlorophylls and other pigments begin to break down.


----------



## lungs (Nov 12, 2005)

ok, i read gg's curing 101, and the method sounds about the same, so i just have to cure them in the jars and take them out b4 the mold starts, then they should be more potent, please reply back if that sounds right. and thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 13, 2005)

First dry the bud in paprer bags. Once they are dry then put them in jars to cure.


----------



## lungs (Nov 14, 2005)

how dry do i want them? crispy dry?


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 15, 2005)

you can answer your own question i think...  Have you ever bought a bag with crispy weed?  How did you like it?  and to properly cure bud there has to be some moisture.


----------



## lungs (Nov 17, 2005)

ok, thanks for the info everybody


----------



## Hick (Nov 18, 2005)

I "dry" them untill the stem will 'snap', then begin the curing.


----------



## mistertee (Aug 22, 2009)

a lot of people on this site really know their stuff...i,m lookin forward to many good grows with what i,m learning here.life savers the lot of ya....happy days r here


----------

